# Puppy mistaken identity?



## Murray58 (Sep 9, 2021)

I got a lab puppy not registered and I seen the parents the father was a chocolate lab short hair and the mother was a black lab and then my puppy looks like a brown bear. Puppy in my profile pic. Thoughts?
job in sarkari


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Murray58 said:


> I got a lab puppy not registered and I seen the parents the father was a chocolate lab short hair and the mother was a black lab and then my puppy looks like a brown bear. Puppy in my profile pic. Thoughts?


Yeah the puppy is a Grey icon?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Profile picture?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think you've mistaken their is no profile picture with a puppy.. Got any pics?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I think you've mistaken their is no profile picture with a puppy.. Got any pics?


Got any pics?


----------

